# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Blaze DVD Player

## tancja

*Blaze DVD Player 5.3.0.0 Pro*

*Операционная система:* Windows  Xp, Vista, 7
*Год:* 2010
*Лекарство:*присутствует
*Язык (интерфейса):* Мультиязычный(русский есть)
*Размер* 21.60 MB

*Описание:* Blaze DVD Player - это многофункциональный DVD-плейер, проигрывающий DVD диски и DVD-файлы с жесткого диска, а также Video CD, Audio-CD и медиафайлы, включая DIVX, MPEG4, RM, QuickTime, WMV, WMV-HD, MacroMedia Flash и многие другие форматы. Поддерживает аппаратное ускорение, наборы команд MMX (SSE, SSE2, AMD 3DNOW, 3DNOW PRO). Программа имеет различные способы вывода на экран. BlazeDVD Player поддерживает такие аудио форматы, как S/PDIF, Dolby digital AC-3, MPEG-2, LPCM и др. Способен выводить звук в различных форматах, обладатели аудиосистем должны оценить наличие формата вывода 5.1, 6.1 и 7.1. Поддерживается высококачественное воспроизведение (Dolby, AC3, до 7.1 каналов), установка закладок, снятие скриншотов, применение эффектов, смена интерфейса скинами, поддержка HDV (High Definition Video), цифровой 10X-zoom и многое другое.

Turbobit

----------

